# I has learned Photoshop! ^_^



## R2DJ (Nov 6, 2008)

Well our multemedia teacher in college finally taught us how to do the basics in Photoshop and so I finally made my own ava + sig. Please rate!

Since Christmas is nearing, I decided to make the BG red and green. I'm keeping the black and white Yoshi thing.


----------



## CorruptedAngel (Nov 6, 2008)

good job, better thn the 1 i did you, but then i was still a photoshop noob in those days...


----------



## R2DJ (Nov 6, 2008)

CorruptedAngel said:
			
		

> good job, better thn the 1 i did you, but then i was still a photoshop noob in those days...


Thanks. Will still use the one you gave me after Xmas.


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 6, 2008)

Nice job man, better then my first sig which was a disgusting epic fail! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Look






Sorry for that, sorry for making you look at it!


----------



## Noitora (Nov 6, 2008)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> Nice job man, better then my first sig which was a disgusting epic fail!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You never fail.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 6, 2008)

I remember that p1ngy....haha,  it was awesome!! Why do you say it's bad?!


----------



## JPH (Nov 6, 2008)

Heh, good for you.

There's thousands of different things you can do with Photoshop - gotta love it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




BTW, I taught my Digital Media design class today, ha.


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 6, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> I remember that p1ngy....haha,  it was awesome!! Why do you say it's bad?!



Lol it does suck badly compared to my latest efforts, but its ok I guess I used paint for that, I didnt use photoshop back then!

I miss your sig btw Toni


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 6, 2008)

I'll improve my sig, and it'll be back in some time...I just love this quote from Destructobot...it really fits quite nicely...

And I'm doing this Wham! tribute with WildWon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, so my old sig is kinda out of place!

R2DJ, looks really nice for beginning.......I don't know where are my works from my first efforts....It was back in year 2000...yeah,  long time ago!!


----------



## R2DJ (Nov 6, 2008)

Thanks for the feedback everyone.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Well my previous one was done in paint. Paint is really horrible. Still have a lot to learn about Photoshop.


----------



## Reaper (Nov 7, 2008)

Wtf generic background on Yoshi render? I don't like at all but okay for first


----------



## Anakir (Nov 7, 2008)

These were my first and second signatures for photoshop:











I didn't have much experience back then either.


----------



## tyuno123 (Nov 7, 2008)

gratz and I still dont know how to use photoshop


----------



## Raika (Nov 7, 2008)

I has learned photoshop by myself!.....but me is still super noob....


----------



## R2DJ (Nov 7, 2008)

reaper00004 said:
			
		

> Wtf generic background on Yoshi render? I don't like at all but okay for first
> Like I said, I'm a Photoshop noob. I'm planning to make a dynamic BG though.
> 
> QUOTE(tyuno123 @ Nov 7 2008, 03:19 AM) gratz and I still dont know how to use photoshop


Photoshop for Dummies is my recommendation for you.


----------



## Noitora (Nov 7, 2008)

R2DJ said:
			
		

> reaper00004 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No need to read books, you can just open an image and exercise, that's what I did, and it kinda pays off


----------



## Killermech (Nov 7, 2008)

Fastest way to learn photoshop (or any other program really) is to do tutorials in my experience.
I had a similar class to yours a long time ago, I remember back then I just did lots of random online tutorials for a week.
By the time I came back, I pretty much learned everything that was going to be taught in the class for the upcoming year.


----------



## wichiandy (Nov 7, 2008)

R2DJ that was great and the colors blend well too. You are also proven you could make some simplicity method, it means that you are not really in beginner level. (Why? some of my students even couldn't do such thing! They are always using the others method ~.~)

So, keep in mind what are you already done in photoshop, and, don't forget to always hone your skills


How do I photoshop?
Simple, I always allow my mind to chain reaction. It is about cause and effects, it means that I know photoshop approx. 65% based from my previous experience and not only that. I always see other people's work creation that allows me to fill some imagination, it means, try to keep update and know how they did.

Good luck, keep your best and try not to ashame but keep going on to your own success!

Wichiandy


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Nov 7, 2008)

Raika said:
			
		

> I has learned photoshop by myself!.....but me is still super noob....


Same!...cept I'm not a *SUPER* n00b.


----------



## Mei-o (Nov 7, 2008)

Congrats! You can try looking for tuts and maybe a bit of harsh criticism! Trust me, it helps!


----------

